# Meet up with Ralph Muhs



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 17, 2020)

Well, met up with up with another WB'r today. I was fortunate to meet up w/Ralph and his wonderful wife Kay today. It was good meeting such great people. We'll do it again. I can't tell y'all the wood I got because some people would be upset!

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 6 | Sincere 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Aug 17, 2020)

View attachment 192377
[/QUOTE]


Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Well, met up with up with another WB'r today. I was fortunate to meet up w/Ralph and his wonderful wife Kay today. It was good meeting such great people. We'll do it again. I can't tell y'all the wood I got because some people would be upset!



I got the better end of the trade. A mesquite chunk, some ambrosia maple, and a nice pen for Kay. All for one small blue mahoe piece

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Maverick (Aug 17, 2020)

There seems to be an echo in here. Cool that ya'll got to meet. 

Cool that ya'll got to meet. 

Cool that ya'll got to meet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## trc65 (Aug 17, 2020)

Ah, come one, just one pick of the wood, please?


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Aug 17, 2020)

Maverick said:


> There seems to be an echo in here. Cool that ya'll got to meet.
> 
> Cool that ya'll got to meet.
> 
> Cool that ya'll got to meet.


Echo. Echo Echo
I tried to reply to Eric, but couldn’t get it done. My tech geek abilities are in the basement. Anyway it was great to talk to another wood hoarder


----------



## Tony (Aug 17, 2020)

Sounds like a great time! I took care of it @Ralph Muhs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 17, 2020)

Sorry Ralph, I got the better deal. Of all people, you know how hard blue mahoe is to get!


----------



## DKMD (Aug 17, 2020)

That’s great that you two could meet up and share your wood addiction!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 17, 2020)

Congrats! Talk about a win-win! Chuck

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Aug 18, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Sorry Ralph, I got the better deal. Of all people, you know how hard blue mahoe is to get!


Now I am determined to bring more from jamaica

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 19, 2020)

Ralph Muhs said:


> A piece of blue mahoe for Eriv smuggled out of Jamaica
> 8x15x1.
> Free. Come and get it or tell me where to send it
> 
> View attachment 191882





Wildthings said:


> @Eric Rorabaugh said to send it to me


From our previous discussion I guess now Eric will send it to me LOL


Great Story

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Aug 19, 2020)

is this called group therapy??? This is great given the new normal!!!!!


----------

